# a77 + 70-300mm G



## cosmonaut (Jul 4, 2012)

I am pretty happy with the 70-300mm G. Awesome glass.

Out of Camera.



Bee, Out of Camera by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr

Cropped, 800 iso




Bee, Cropped by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## Kolia (Jul 5, 2012)

I like !

How far off were you ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 5, 2012)

Ahhh, that's nice "G"lass
I wish I could afford the letter G.


----------



## Theochristodoulou (Jul 11, 2012)

Very sharp even cropped! I'm interested to buy that lens. Can you please give us an idea about the focusing speed on low light situations?
Thanks!


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 11, 2012)

It is very quick in low light. No hunting at all.


----------



## Theochristodoulou (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks! It will be my next buy on lens.
By the way i saw your site. very good work! I like on your recent additions your n 20!!!


----------



## cosmonaut (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks I was probably 20ft away just guessing.


----------

